# Sigpro



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Was at Cabelas they had a new sigpro 9mm for 499.99 Is this a good price also anyone use this as a coceal carry weapon


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't sound like a bad price to me. I've seen them sell higher.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

MY SP make an occasional day rotation in my CCW lineup. Most times it's my P228, but they are very comparable in size. The SP is the lighter of the two.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

Great gun. Good price. Should carry easily with the right set-up.


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

Those were sell for $579 locally with night sight.


----------

